#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Семейное счастье и буддизм

## Пема Дролкар

Павел, сейчас я отдам Вам обратно пальму первенства, только, буквально два слова свои вставлю, а Вы дальше продолжайте, не стесняйтесь :Smilie: 

Сообщу сразу, что я никогда не смогу объяснить Вам моего восприятия.  :Smilie:  Да, наверно, и не нужно. :Smilie:  
Верите Вы во что-то или нет - это ВАША ЛИЧНАЯ ПРОБЛЕМА.

Вот эту практику http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim37.html воспринимаю буквально, как руководство к действию.  :Smilie: 

Что бы ни случилось с моей дочерью, я все равно буду ее любить. И совершенно спокойно могу ее представить моей матерью в прошлых жизнях. То, что у нее приятная внешность - говорит о ее заслугах, и , в первую очередь о таком накоплении, как нравственность. Сорадуюсь.

Наверно, она много простиралась когда-то(см.ниже)
http://ob.fpmt.ru/Otkrytie_Buddizma/...ostiranij.html

А Вы-то простирались, драгоценный? :Smilie:  А ребенка хотя бы одного вырастили? :Smilie: 

Продолжайте свой монолог. Только воздержитесь от хамства. Удачи. :Smilie:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Павел в разговоре с женщинами надо быть сдержанней. ТЕМ БОЛЕЕ КОГДА ВЫ ПРАВЫ в многих пунктах. 

Пема не обижайтесь на резкость Павла. он не со зла.  просто у него аллергия на ваше восторженное восприятие жизни и долю экзальтированности.

----------

Bob (23.09.2011), Neroli (22.09.2011), Pema Sonam (22.09.2011), Велеслав (22.09.2011), Дубинин (22.09.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (22.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Павел в разговоре с женщинами надо быть сдержанней. ТЕМ БОЛЕЕ КОГДА ВЫ ПРАВЫ в многих пунктах.


Чунн Генн, а если мужчина не прав во многих пунктах, то можно и не сдерживаться?

зы: А Павел прям зубастик

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

когда мужчина не прав?  :Big Grin:  тогда ему лучше помалкивать.

----------

Neroli (22.09.2011), Буль (26.09.2011), Велеслав (22.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (22.09.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (22.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Что бы ни случилось с моей дочерью, я все равно буду ее любить. И совершенно спокойно могу ее представить моей матерью в прошлых жизнях.


Представить себе что-то очень просто. Навыки в фантазировании очень развиты у людей. Но при этом ведете Вы себя по отношению к своей дочери как к дочери, или как к матери? Если как к дочери, то Ваши фантазии Вам не мешают сохранять здравый смысл. Если как к матери, то все очень плохо...  :Smilie: 



> То, что у нее приятная внешность - говорит о ее заслугах, и , в первую очередь о таком накоплении, как нравственность.


Так Вы уже переосмыслили свое отношение к внешности, о которой только что сказали, что?.. 


> Но их форм так бесконечно много, что, полагаю, совершенно неважно, кто они нам были и как они выглядели и сейчас выглядят.





> А Вы-то простирались, драгоценный? А ребенка хотя бы одного вырастили?


А что я так плохо или неопределенно выгляжу, что Вам не ясно про мои заслуги прошлых жизней - были они или нет?  :Smilie:  А может быть с возрастом заслуг у всех людей убывает, если человеческое лицо как-то не становится красивее и привлекательнее? А может быть Вы думаете, что Вы стали с возрастом красивее и особенно после того, как стали простираться?

Лично я противник простираний. Считаю, что данная практика мешает практике осмысления. И даже, если мне пообещать, что в будущей жизни я стану красивой девушкой, то в этой жизни я простираться не стану - не хочу, уж лучше некрасивым, но умным мужчиной стать мне пообещайте.  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (29.09.2011), Велеслав (22.09.2011)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Павел,а Вы оказывется добрый и гуманный человек.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

:Big Grin:  ну да. а веть мог и к стенке поставить.  :Big Grin:    шучу.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Павел в разговоре с женщинами надо быть сдержанней. ТЕМ БОЛЕЕ КОГДА ВЫ ПРАВЫ в многих пунктах. 
> 
> Пема не обижайтесь на резкость Павла. он не со зла.  просто у него аллергия на ваше восторженное восприятие жизни и долю экзальтированности.


 :Smilie:  Видели б Вы вживую, какая я экзальтированная :Smilie:  Топпер, вон, видел :Smilie:  

Но живу я прекрасно. Потому что строю причинно-следственные связи в нужном направлении. Крайне логически и хладнокровно. Дочь я представляю просто ЖС. Хорошо ее поставила в нравственные рамки, и дала все необходимое, раз В ЭТОЙ ЖИЗНИ Я ЕЕ МАТЬ. И понимаю, что у нее было много разнообразных жизней. Родных и близких  в силу практики Четырех безмерных стало настолько много, что страшно сказать :Smilie:  

Вероятно, путь Носорога не единственный. Это хорошо бы учесть. Некоторые уединяются и обособляются, а некоторые растворяются в бесчисленном количестве :Smilie: 

А практика простираний крайне способствует устранению гордыни, развитию мотивации, осмыслению и концентрации, наверно, Павел, Ваш Учитель этого Вам как следует на объяснил. И ссылки мои бы прочитали, негоже на мои посты реагировать без прочтения оных :Smilie: 

 Аллергию надо лечить. Дышите глубже :Smilie:

----------


## Пилигрим

> ...простираться?
> 
> Лично я противник простираний. Считаю, что данная практика мешает практике осмысления. И даже, если мне пообещать, что в будущей жизни я стану красивой девушкой, то в этой жизни я простираться не стану - не хочу, уж лучше некрасивым, но умным мужчиной стать мне пообещайте.


Умных много мало мудрых. Не троньте Пему она украшает форум, свей непосредственностью, которую вы восприняли как экзальтацию, и как теперь выяснилось, еще и внешностью. Даже если женщина и слишком непосредственно выражает эмоции, мудрые молча улыбаются, но не брызжут сарказмом.

----------

Secundus (26.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> когда мужчина не прав?  тогда ему лучше помалкивать.


Всегда соглашающийся с женщиной, когда она права, -- изрядно умён.
Всегда соглашающийся с женщиной, даже когда она не права, -- давно женат. : )

----------

Aion (22.09.2011), Bob (23.09.2011), Neroli (22.09.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (22.09.2011), Буль (26.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (28.09.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (22.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

надо же. а я никогда женат не был. просто нервы мне дороже  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (22.09.2011), Дондог (23.09.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.09.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (22.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2011)

----------


## Neroli

А Павел получается не женат?

----------


## Юй Кан

> надо же. а я никогда женат не был. просто нервы мне дороже


Может, это просто опыт из прошлых жизней? : )
Хотя если взять, к примеру, Армению, там с дамами обходятся строго. Сам как-то попался там на том, что по привычке уступил место за столом жене хозяина, принесшей снедь... %)

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (22.09.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (22.09.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А Павел получается не женат?


Строгая Нероли не обидится, если скажу, что после "давно женат" смайлик не зря, ибо сия констатация -- анек? : )

----------


## Neroli

> Строгая Нероли не обидится, если скажу, что после "давно женат" смайлик не зря, ибо сия констатация -- анек? : )


А-а.  :Smilie:  
Не, строгая не обидится. 
Оськина фотка сделала свое дело.  :Wink:

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.09.2011), Юй Кан (22.09.2011)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> А Павел получается не женат?


 А Павел сам нам отпишет если соблаговолит  :Smilie:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (22.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Может, это просто опыт из прошлых жизней? : )


  все прозаичней. я никогда не видел счастливых семей.  :Frown:   у всех были проблемы. не те так эти. и когда представил что все это ожидает и меня мне откровенно стало страшно. я и решил "сачкануть" от женитьбы.

----------

Леонид Ш (22.09.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.09.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (22.09.2011), Федор Ф (23.09.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> все прозаичней. я никогда не видел счастливых семей.   у всех были проблемы. не те так эти. и когда представил что все это ожидает и меня мне откровенно стало страшно. я и решил "сачкануть" от женитьбы.


Упасите меня кого из холостяков -- уж не говоря о монахах! -- переубеждать, но ведь проблемы остаются по-любому? И у холостяков они просто другие, но их никак не меньше...
И по этому поводу -- ещё один анек: "Женатому плохо только дома, а холостяку -- везде!" : )

----------

Буль (26.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (29.09.2011)

----------


## Neroli

Да, я тоже хотела спросить у Чунн Генна, видел ли он счастливых одиноких?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

у холостяка одна проблема. та самая. и все! по крайней мере было у меня. у холостых нет проблем связанных с семейной жизнью. 
так что анек явно не про меня. но допускаю что про многих холостяков

----------

Леонид Ш (22.09.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.09.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (22.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> а хочу обсуждать учение Будды применительно к нравственности.


 да с радостью !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  людям как все остальным живым существам плевать любите вы их или нет!!!!! для них главное чтобы вы (или я, не суть) опасности не представляли. чтобы никто в присутствии нас не испытывал чувства страха печали горя или каких либо иных страданий. в этом и есть любовь. не быть причиной страданий живых существ. и более того. по возможности пытатся помогать им. и при чем тут та любовь о которой вы говорите я непонимаю.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> А Вы что, собак не встречали, которые тебя за руку укусить наровят, когда ты им блох выводишь, рану промываешь или даже кормишь? Тут уж я ничего с Вашими ощущениями поделать не могу. Что чувствуете, то и чувствуете.


так мудрость и в том что заранее себя обезопасить нужно.

----------


## Ersh

> Конечно. Но если кто-то делает заявление, что любые шарики красные, то никаких синих быть не может.


Уважаемый Павел, наверное Вы путаете понятие "Счастье" и "Нирвана", впрочем у Вас на все есть "свое определение"...

----------


## Ersh

> Да нет, это Вы думаете о чем-то своем, а я дал вполне конкретное определение, что я под этим понимаю. Могу повториться: любовь - это чувство, порождающее полный спектр нравственных отношений (уважение, доброжелательность, заботливость, сострадательность, терпимость...); где нет любви, там любое из перечисленных явлений возможно в "сиротском" возникновении (уважение при агрессивном отношении, сострадание при бездействии, доброжелательность без заботливости...), а где есть любовь, там есть полный спектр рассматриваемых основополагающих для нравственности (для принципов построения взаимоотношений с живыми существами) явлений.


Вы вольны давать свои определения любым понятиям, помилуйте, но я-то о любви ничего не писал, повторюсь, с чем Вы дискутируете?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

> а что презирать невежественные ложные вероучение стало невежеством?


Недоброжелательность.

----------

Леонид Ш (28.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Цитату из поучений Будды попрошу, в которых он разъясняет про глупых, но заботливых матерях. Фантазии эти ни к чему. Мать при наличии у нее материнского чувства любви к своему ребенку, заботлива. Будда указывает на это очевидное свойство матерей как на достойное подражания при формировании своего отношения к живым существам. Нет нужды выдумывать про глупость и умность матерей в качвестве разъяснения того, почему подкармливаешь щенка, но не устраиваешь его дальнейшей судьбы.


Цитату из поучений Будды попрошу, в которых он разъясняет про обустройство жизни щенков. Фантазии эти ни к чему. Мать при наличии у нее материнского чувства любви к своему ребенку, заботлива. Будда указывает на это очевидное свойство матерей как на достойное подражания при формировании своего отношения к живым существам. Нет нужды выдумывать про обустройство жизни щенков в качвестве разъяснения того, почему подкармливаешь щенка, но не устраиваешь его дальнейшей судьбы

будем продолжать в том же стиле?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Недоброжелательность.


христианство не личность а система мировоззрения. как можно к ней испытывать недоброжелательность.

----------

Aion (27.12.2020)

----------


## ullu

> христианство не личность а система мировоззрения. как можно к ней испытывать недоброжелательность.


Вы сами написали - презираю. Презрение это недоброжелательность. К личности ли, к явлению, к чему угодно - недоброжелательность это не благое действие умом.

Не сложно так же заметить, как недоброжелательность по отношению к явлениям становится причиной ненависти к людям, которые причастны к этим явлениям. Отсюда можно сделать вывод, что это не такая уж и безобидная недоброжелательность .

----------

Леонид Ш (28.09.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Можно, поверьте. Долгое время испытывал.

----------

ullu (26.09.2011), Леонид Ш (28.09.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Уважаемый Павел, наверное Вы путаете понятие "Счастье" и "Нирвана", впрочем у Вас на все есть "свое определение"...


Это не мое определение и не стоит переходить на личности. Это определение выведено в название сутты о Ниббане:
Ангуттара Никая IX 34 Ниббанасукха сутта (Счастье Ниббаны), в которой и разъясняется, почему именно счастье и какое именно счастье. Перевод Дмитрия Ивахненко.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы вольны давать свои определения любым понятиям, помилуйте, но я-то о любви ничего не писал, повторюсь, с чем Вы дискутируете?


Как же не писали, если вот Ваши слова:



> Любовь - понятие, которое имеет совершенно разную окраску и значение, а также объекты приложения, я думаю ув. Павел думает о чем-то своем, а мы имеем в виду нечто иное.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет нужды выдумывать про обустройство жизни щенков в качвестве разъяснения того, почему подкармливаешь щенка, но не устраиваешь его дальнейшей судьбы


Конечно нет нужды. Достаточно признать, что мать так по отношению к своим детям бы не поступила - не разъясняла бы, почему она детей готова кормить, но не готова устраивать их дальнейшую жизнь, не готова воспитывать и участвовать в обеспечении им крова.

----------


## Pavel

> Цитату из поучений Будды попрошу, в которых он разъясняет про обустройство жизни щенков.


Все цитаты я уже привел выше, и в этих цитатах и про щенков и про тараканов, ибо о всех живых существах.

----------


## Pavel

> да с радостью !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  людям как все остальным живым существам плевать любите вы их или нет!!!!! для них главное чтобы вы (или я, не суть) опасности не представляли.


Не надо столько восклицательных знаков, они не делают сказанное умнее и более соответствующим действительности. Вы мне о чаяниях людей рассказываете так, будто-бы не с человеком разговариваете. Ни я, ни кто иной Вам не поверит, что материнская любовь и забота не желанна людям и другим живым существам. Такая любовь и забота очень важны и очень желанны, а не важно лишь "не представление опасности", тем более для людей. А Вы говорите "плевать" - кто Вам поверит...

Нет, Вы, конечно, можете плевать на материнскую любовь, но не стоит такое свое наплевательское отношение приписывать всем живым существам.

----------


## ullu

> Конечно нет нужды. Достаточно признать, что мать так по отношению к своим детям бы не поступила - не разъясняла бы, почему она детей готова кормить, но не готова устраивать их дальнейшую жизнь, не готова воспитывать и участвовать в обеспечении им крова.


По вашему выходит, что мать в любой ситуации занята тем, что устраивает жизнь детей, воспитывает и обеспечивает им кров.
И вот дети горят в пожаре, или тонут в реке, а мать в этой ситуации воспитывает их, обеспечивает им кров и устраивает их дальнейшую жизнь....

Когда дети горят или тонут ( когда все счастье этой жизни непостоянно и в итоге оборачивается страданием ) , заботливая мать вытаскивает их из огня и воды ( посвящает свою жизнь практике ) , а не занимается воспитанием и обустройством ( пытается обустроить всех живых существ и наладить их жизнь ).
Странно, что это надо писать вообще.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Все цитаты я уже привел выше, и в этих цитатах и про щенков и про тараканов, ибо о всех живых существах.


нет вы мне про щенков именно цитату приведите. Вы же не хотите считать глупость неправильной заботой. А хотите цитату про глупость непременно. Вот и я хочу непременно про щенков, так что бы не надо было додумывать ничего.

----------


## ullu

> да с радостью !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  людям как все остальным живым существам плевать любите вы их или нет!!!!! для них главное чтобы вы (или я, не суть) опасности не представляли. чтобы никто в присутствии нас не испытывал чувства страха печали горя или каких либо иных страданий. в этом и есть любовь. не быть причиной страданий живых существ. и более того. по возможности пытатся помогать им. и при чем тут та любовь о которой вы говорите я непонимаю.


Мне не плевать, я например страдаю когда люди равнодушны к тому счастлива я или нет, особенно когда это близкие люди. Это мое омрачение, но я лично  нуждаюсь в заботе о моем счастье со стороны других людей, в поддержке, в защите от страхов, а не только в непричинении вреда.
Я думаю что другие обычные люди так же как и я часто нуждаются в этом, в том что бы кому-то было небезразлично его счастье и то, что произойдет с его жизнью и им самим и что бы кто-то хотел по собственному желанию принимать участие в судьбе этого человека. Что бы можно было на кого-то опереться, когда не очень можешь опереться на себя.
Лично я считаю, что время от времени многие люди в этом нуждаются и именно это они считают проявлением любви. В общем я тоже так считаю, что любовь это все же участие, а не просто отсутствие недоброжелательности.

Хотя я все же уже предпочитаю разделять на добросердечие и сострадание. Потому что иначе принижается важность отсутствия недоброжелательности в уме, а его нельзя поставить на одну ступень с обычным состоянием .
То есть нельзя сказать, что если человек искоренил недоброжелательность, но не перешел к действиям на благо других, то это не имеет никакой ценности. 
Я думаю , что если бы все сделали это, то мы жили бы в фантастическом мире, и активные действия по поводу щенков и проституток уже может быть и не понадобились бы. Поэтому добросердечие это так же очень важно.

----------

Pavel (26.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Ну давайте для начала вспомним что я простой человек с своими тараканами в голове. если я в рясе не значит что я архат. это раз. Уллу если вы будете в беде я буду сопереживать вам и помогу всем чем смогу. но я не люблю вас. это не значит что я испытываю к вам какие либо отрицательные чувства. это значит что я просто лбви не испытываю. вы тут попадаете в ловушку европейского дуального мышления. любит не любит горячо холодно и тд. вот спросите у Ерша Елены Пинчевской Кайо и Нероли, они вот меня в реале видели. произвожу ли я впечетление холодного и равнодушного человека. говоря что я не люблю кого то не значит что остальные эмоции не чувствую.


я не могу понять что людей вообще так "клинит" на этой любви а? ну любите ну вас любят! вам легче??? практическая польза в чем? думайте если я без любаи помогаю какому либо существу оно меньше радо? вот (не сочтите за пожелание) посидели бы вы дня 3 без воды, и вам было бы абсолютно плевать любит ли вас тот кто вам воду достанет, или просто помогает потому что считает это правильным. а вы мне тут про розовые сопли......... ладно вы Уллу, вы то Павел, хотя конечно зря я так люди все разные. вы такие. я такой. ваша ценность в том что  вы умеете любить и помогать живым сушествам а моя в том что я умею делать это без любви. 
такое впечатление как бутто Будда любил нас всех. Будда сострадал. а том его ценность. а испытывать сострадание и желание помочь можно и без любви.

----------

Тао (29.09.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> По вашему выходит, что мать в любой ситуации занята тем, что устраивает жизнь детей, воспитывает и обеспечивает им кров.
> И вот дети горят в пожаре, или тонут в реке, а мать в этой ситуации воспитывает их, обеспечивает им кров и устраивает их дальнейшую жизнь....
> 
> Когда дети горят или тонут ( когда все счастье этой жизни непостоянно и в итоге оборачивается страданием ) , заботливая мать вытаскивает их из огня и воды ( посвящает свою жизнь практике ) , а не занимается воспитанием и обустройством ( пытается обустроить всех живых существ и наладить их жизнь ).
> Странно, что это надо писать вообще.


Вообще-то, я смею уверенно предположить, что в тот момент, когда Будда говорил о примере матери в качестве образа для подражания по отношению к живым существам, то он понимал, что этот образ для всех означает. Никакого образа озабоченной в буддийской практике матери, спасающей всех живых существ я у Будды не встречал. Наоборот, он говорит об образе заботящейся о единственном ребенке матери - ЕДИНСТВЕННОМ, потому как та мать, что заботится о нескольких своих чадах, уже, судя по его речи, не тот образ, которому следует подражать при развитии своего отношения к живым людям.

Если Вы не согласны с этим, удивлены, что приходится пересказывать учение Будды и уверены, что ничего при этом пересказе не сочиняете, то приведите цитаты из поучений Будды (именно Будды), в которых он разъясняет, что забота матери о своем единственном дитя - это и есть кормежка своих детей плюс личная практика во спасение всех живых. Цитаты в студию и поменьше эмоций типа "странно", "глупо" и т.п. Эти эмоции, как и восклицательные знаки, убедительности не добавляют.

----------


## Pavel

> нет вы мне про щенков именно цитату приведите. Вы же не хотите считать глупость неправильной заботой. А хотите цитату про глупость непременно. Вот и я хочу непременно про щенков, так что бы не надо было додумывать ничего.


Не надо ничего додумывать. Сказано "все живые существа", значит и щенки, сказано "те что в воде, на земле, под землей и в небе", значит и щенки. Додумывать не надо, надо понимать сказанное. Если Вы считаете, что понято мной не верно, и щенки должны быть исключены из числа всех живых существ, к которым следует относиться заботливо по образу и подобию любящей матери, то так и скажите. А цитаты про глупость мне не нужны - просто докажите свое видение глупости цитатой о том, что мать как-то не так заботится о своих детях, не мать-буддистка, что насиживает мозоли во имя своих детей, а обычная любящая мать. В поучении Будды и сравнениях, выбранных Буддой, я ни намека не нашел на градации матерей по вероисповеданию.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

не изжыли вы их себя христианский менталитет вот что я вам скажу.

----------


## Pavel

> ... ваша ценность в том что  вы умеете любить и помогать живым сушествам а моя в том что я умею делать это без любви.


Кто Вам сказал, что умеете? Вы свое умение к чему примеряете, к своему же неумению или неумению тех, кто проходит мимо щенков вовсе, не замечая их голодного плача? 

Будда сказал, к чему надо примерять - к матери, заботящейся о своем единственном ребенке. Вы так умеете? Нет. Так о каком умении идет речь, если надо говорить о неумении.

Вы задумайтесь, почему Будда выбрал образ матери, что мать отличает от отца в отношении к окружающим, что обеспечивает особую материнскую заботу? Почему он не выбрал себя в качестве образа или медитирующего монаха, как это рисует Ullu (медитирует, значит заботится обо всех. как надо) - "делай, как я"? 

Чем таким владеет мать, что позволяет ей к своему ребенку относиться так заботливо, как можно только мечтать тем, кто матерью не является? Материнской любовью - подскажу я Вам. Больше она ни чем от Вас и меня не отличается. Ей уже дано, а Вам и мне надо еще так учиться. А Вы учиться не хотите, хоть Будда Вам и говорит, что надо учиться так любить, но готовы настаивать, что Вы все поняли и все уже умеете и без любви. Для начала Вы любить не умеете, а потому и не способны понять, чему Вас учит Будда в наставлениях, как следует относиться ко всем живым существам. Вот почему и считаете, что в Каноне нет ничего об особом отношении ко всем живым существам - не замечаете того, что не понимаете. 



> такое впечатление как бутто Будда любил нас всех. Будда сострадал. а том его ценность. а испытывать сострадание и желание помочь можно и без любви.


Можно, только такое убогое сострадание без любви называется не материнской заботой, а жалостью, под которой эгоизма не стало меньше. И кто Вам сказал, что Будда нас всех не любил?

----------


## Pavel

> не изжыли вы их себя христианский менталитет вот что я вам скажу.


Это Вы не изжили в себе христианство, раз слово любовь у Вас ни с чем иным не ассоциируется кроме как христианством. Что же Вы с больной то головы да на здоровую...  :Smilie:  Но предлагаю вести речь не обо мне и не о себе, а о поучениях Будды и понимании этих поучений.

----------


## ullu

> Ну давайте для начала вспомним что я простой человек с своими тараканами в голове. если я в рясе не значит что я архат. это раз. Уллу если вы будете в беде я буду сопереживать вам и помогу всем чем смогу. но я не люблю вас. это не значит что я испытываю к вам какие либо отрицательные чувства. это значит что я просто лбви не испытываю. вы тут попадаете в ловушку европейского дуального мышления. любит не любит горячо холодно и тд. вот спросите у Ерша Елены Пинчевской Кайо и Нероли, они вот меня в реале видели. произвожу ли я впечетление холодного и равнодушного человека. говоря что я не люблю кого то не значит что остальные эмоции не чувствую.


Да я вас тоже в общем то в реале видела. Но причем здесь впечатление? 
И я не требую от вас любить кого-то, но я не понимаю почему надо что-то обесценивать из-за своих предпочтений. Поэтому я и пишу о том,что это не правда, что такое участие не имеет для людей значения и не нужно. 
Как же выбудете мне сопереживать, если мои переживания вам безразличны? И как же вы будете мне помогать, если не будете чувствовать участия и желания счастья для меня?
А если вы не безразличны к моим переживаниям , и у вас есть желание счастья для меня, но это не любовь, то что вы вообще называете любовью?



> а испытывать сострадание и желание помочь можно и без любви.


Мне кажется, что без любви можно денег дать, а вот утешить в горе другого человека без любви - как это получится?

----------


## ullu

> Вообще-то, я смею уверенно предположить, что в тот момент, когда Будда говорил о примере матери в качестве образа для подражания по отношению к живым существам, то он понимал, что этот образ для всех означает.


Как мы с вами уже видим, этот образ для нас с вами означает разное. 



> Никакого образа озабоченной в буддийской практике матери, спасающей всех живых существ я у Будды не встречал. Наоборот, он говорит об образе заботящейся о единственном ребенке матери - ЕДИНСТВЕННОМ, потому как та мать, что заботится о нескольких своих чадах, уже, судя по его речи, не тот образ, которому следует подражать при развитии своего отношения к живым людям.


Но он же не описывал как конкретно она о нем заботится. Вы это понимаете как создание всевозможных мирских благоприятных условий, а я это понимаю, как делать лучшее, что необходимо для его счастья.

Цитаты на мой взгляд здесь не нужны никакие.

----------


## Pavel

> не изжыли вы их себя христианский менталитет вот что я вам скажу.


Это Вы не изжили в себе христианство, раз слово любовь у Вас ни с чем иным не ассоциируется кроме как христианством. Что же Вы с больной то головы да на здоровую...  :Smilie:  Но предлагаю вести речь не обо мне и не о себе, а о поучениях Будды и понимании этих поучений или хотя бы внимательном к ним отношении.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Да я вас тоже в общем то в реале видела. Но причем здесь впечатление? 
> И я не требую от вас любить кого-то, но я не понимаю почему надо что-то обесценивать из-за своих предпочтений. Поэтому я и пишу о том,что это не правда, что такое участие не имеет для людей значения и не нужно. 
> Как же выбудете мне сопереживать, если мои переживания вам безразличны? И как же вы будете мне помогать, если не будете чувствовать участия и желания счастья для меня?
> А если вы не безразличны к моим переживаниям , и у вас есть желание счастья для меня, но это не любовь, то что вы вообще называете любовью?
> 
> Мне кажется, что без любви можно денег дать, а вот утешить в горе другого человека без любви - как это получится?


Уллу я не безразличен к страданиям живых существ. и тем более если они приняли Дхамму Будды. и ваши переживания мне не безразличны. и я чувствую участия и желание счастья для вас. но это не любовь.
как можно утешить не знаю но вроде будучи мирянином у меня получалось утешать людей. 
фразу "но я не понимаю почему надо что-то обесценивать из-за своих предпочтений." я не понял. разясните пожалуста

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Чувствую Павел наша с вами беседа заходит в тупик. то ли мы пользуемся разной терминологией то ли просто прожили слишком разные жизни. не знаю. вижу что просто друг друга совсем не понимает. такого даже с Артемом Тараненко у меня не было. там мы хоть банально не соглошались друг с другом но хоть имели представление о чем говорит собеседник. наша же с вами беседа стала напоминать беседу слепого с глухим. посему позвольте мне пркратить с вами дальнейшее обсуждение данного вопроса. 
удачи вам

----------


## Pavel

> Но он же не описывал как конкретно она о нем заботится. Вы это понимаете как создание всевозможных мирских благоприятных условий, а я это понимаю, как делать лучшее, что необходимо для его счастья.
> Цитаты на мой взгляд здесь не нужны никакие.


Зачем же предполагать, как Я понимаю материнскую заботу. Разве я описывал окончательный набор действий матери по отношению к ребенку?

Зачем же Будде описывать то, что каждому дано в личном опыте. Он и корову не описывает, а сравнивает просто ее с кормящими отцом и матерью. Если бы потребовалось разъяснение, что мать должна быть подобна именно Вам, то следовало бы ее описать. А так все матери в своем понимании, что для их детей хорошо, а что плохо, различны. Они едины лишь в одном - в отношении к своим детям, основанным на материнской любви. И все матери, а не только Вы, делают лучшее своим детям, как это разумеют. Тут цитаты не нужны - все итак согласные.

 Но никто из матерей не согласится, что по причине того, что ребенка не спасти от страданий сансары, достаточно его лишь подкармливать, как Вы объясняете свою "материнскую" заботу по отношению к щенкам. И ладно бы честно признать, что такая забота по отношению к щенкам Вам пока не по зубам. Так нет же, будут доказывать, что подкармливание - есть высшая материнская забота о щенках, как и учил великий Будда, ибо все одно всем гореть в "геенне огненной".

----------


## Pavel

> позвольте мне пркратить с вами дальнейшее обсуждение данного вопроса.


Вы свободный человек.

----------


## ullu

> Уллу я не безразличен к страданиям живых существ. и тем более если они приняли Дхамму Будды. и ваши переживания мне не безразличны. и я чувствую участия и желание счастья для вас. но это не любовь.
> как можно утешить не знаю но вроде будучи мирянином у меня получалось утешать людей. 
> фразу "но я не понимаю почему надо что-то обесценивать из-за своих предпочтений." я не понял. разясните пожалуста


Ну тогда я не знаю...тогда вы под любовью что-то загадочное для меня имеете ввиду. 

Про обесценивать - вы написали что всем плевать - я считаю что это обесценивание, типа это что-то не нужное, потому что всем на это плевать - ну то есть вообще не имеет никакой ценности. Поэтому я написала что не всем плевать. 
Может быть это и не имеет ценности, но по крайней мере по другим причинам, не потому что всем плевать  :Smilie:  А может быть имеет ценность, но вы по каким то причинам этого не признаете. 
В любом случае ,поскольку не всем плевать, то ценность и причина остаются неизвестными.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.09.2011)

----------


## Pavel

Ullu, у меня к Вам очень простой для женщины вопрос:

на чем основана материнская забота о своем единственном ребенке?

----------


## ullu

> Зачем же предполагать, как Я понимаю материнскую заботу. Разве я описывал окончательный набор действий матери по отношению к ребенку?
> 
> Зачем же Будде описывать то, что каждому дано в личном опыте. Он и корову не описывает, а сравнивает просто ее с кормящими отцом и матерью. Если бы потребовалось разъяснение, что мать должна быть подобна именно Вам, то следовало бы ее описать. А так все матери в своем понимании, что для их детей хорошо, а что плохо, различны. Они едины лишь в одном - в отношении к своим детям, основанным на материнской любви. И все матери, а не только Вы, делают лучшее своим детям, как это разумеют. Тут цитаты не нужны - все итак согласные.
> 
>  Но никто из матерей не согласится, что по причине того, что ребенка не спасти от страданий сансары, достаточно его лишь подкармливать, как Вы объясняете свою "материнскую" заботу по отношению к щенкам. И ладно бы честно признать, что такая забота по отношению к щенкам Вам пока не по зубам. Так нет же, будут доказывать, что подкармливание - есть высшая материнская забота о щенках, как и учил великий Будда, ибо все одно всем гореть в "геенне огненной".


По моему вы продолжаете передергивать.
Хотя мы уже приближаемся к тому, что забота не обязательно заключается в воспитании и обеспечении жильем. О чем я писала уже три сообщения назад и к чему мы наконец то пришли через длинную переписку .

Теперь давайте уже придем к тому, что в некоторых ситуациях забота матери о своем единственном ребенке может заключаться в итоге в том, что бы налить ему в миску молока . И по тому как действует человек вы вообще то вряд ли можете определить что он чувствует и каково его реальное отношение.
По крайней мере вы должны узнать прежде почему человек делает так, а не так, как вам кажется он должен был бы делать.
Пока я не привела такой пример материнской заботы как посадить в пещеру на горе зимой без теплой одежды и еды вообще, дать гуру-йогу , и через год приехать проверить жив ли ещё.

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, у меня к Вам очень простой для женщины вопрос:
> 
> на чем основана материнская забота о своем единственном ребенке?


На привязанности, на страхе, на желании обладать...много на чем.
но вы наверное имеете ввиду желание счастья как для самого себя?

----------


## Pavel

> Теперь давайте уже придем к тому, что в некоторых ситуациях забота матери о своем единственном ребенке может заключаться в итоге в том, что бы налить ему в миску молока .


Не придем. Вы кому-нибудь скажите, что для проявления материнской любви к своему ребенку достаточно выйти на улицу и поставить этому бездомному ребенку миску молока, а там поглядим, сколько людей с Вами согласятся.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> На привязанности, на страхе, на желании обладать...много на чем.


Таким образом, Будда учил подражать в своих отношениях с живыми существами заботе матери, которая основана на привязанности, на страхе, на желании обладать? Договорились - не стану оспаривать. Но попрошу уточнить:

является ли забота матери о своем ребенке умелым качеством?

----------


## ullu

> Не придем. Вы кому-нибудь скажите, что для проявления материнской любви к своему ребенку достаточно выйти на улицу и поставить этому бездомному ребенку миску молока, а там поглядим, сколько людей с Вами согласятся.


Вы кому-нибудь скажите, что щенок когда-то был их матерью, и посмотрим сколько людей с вами согласятся.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы кому-нибудь скажите, что щенок когда-то был их матерью, и посмотрим сколько людей с вами согласятся.


Не согласятся, поэтому я подобные фантазии не стану им говорить.

----------


## ullu

> Таким образом, Будда учил подражать в своих отношениях с живыми существами заботе матери, которая основана на привязанности, на страхе, на желании обладать? Договорились - не стану оспаривать. Но попрошу уточнить:
> 
> является ли забота матери о своем ребенке умелым качеством?


Я не знаю,вам виднее.  Я привела примеры чувств, на которых бывает основана забота матерей о своих единственных детях,как вы испрашивали. Могу ещё добавить в список, много чего разного.
А там вы сами решите являются ли эти чувства умелыми качествами и о них ли говорил Будда.

----------


## ullu

> Не согласятся, поэтому я подобные фантазии не стану им говорить.


Ну вот , а мне предлагаете.

----------


## Pavel

> Я не знаю,вам виднее.  Я привела примеры чувств, на которых бывает основана забота матерей о своих единственных детях,как вы испрашивали. Могу ещё добавить в список, много чего разного.
> А там вы сами решите являются ли эти чувства умелыми качествами и о них ли говорил Будда.


Хорошо, раз уж Вы не можете охарактеризовать перечисленные Вами качества, то я это сделаю, поскольку мне виднее. Итак, перечисленные Вами качества, которые лежат по Вашему мнению в основе материнской заботы, являются не умелыми качествами. И поэтому совершенно логично сделать вывод, что Будда учил заботе о живых существах, основанных на неумелых качествах.

Я считаю. что материнская забота основана не на страхе, а на материнской любви. которая является умелым качеством. Поэтому считаю. что Будда учил заботе, основанной на умелом качестве, а именно на любви.

А уж там люди сами для себя выберут, чья точка зрения им ближе.

----------


## ullu

> И поэтому совершенно логично сделать вывод, что Будда учил заботе о живых существах, основанных на неумелых качествах.
> .


Вообще не логично. 
Логично сделать вывод, что Будда учил какому-то определенному качеству , и объяснял, что это качество можно найти в ситуации. когда мать заботится о единственном ребенке. Но он не говорил о том, что все подряд качества, которые проявляет заботящаяся мать и все подряд формы, которые принимает её забота, и есть то, о чем он говорит.

----------


## Pavel

> Ну вот , а мне предлагаете.


Конечно предлагаю. Я всегда предлагал быть с людьми честными, а не снисходительно лживыми. Как говорите мне, так говорите и им. Я же говорю Вам, что про "прошлых матерей", что это фантазии, так и им так же говорю. Можно совместно на этот счет пофантазировать, никто за сумасшедшего не примет. А вот о матери, которая учит вскармливать из миски на улице своего ребенка по причине неизбежности страданий в сансаре, скажут именно как о сумасшедшей - и я подпишусь под таким отношением.

Вы поймите, Будда учил к живым существам относиться так, как мать относится к своему ребенку, а не относиться к ребенку так, как большинство умеренно доброжелательных людей относится к бездомным щенкам. Нельзя же так коверкать его поучения, что одна мамаша сначала заявляет, что к собственной дочери относится, как просто к живому существу (не как к своему единственному ребенку), а другая заявляет, что материнская забота к своему ребенку основана на привязанности, на страхе, на желании обладать, а не на материнской любви. Многие вздохнут с облегчением, что это они слышат не от своих матерей.

----------


## Pavel

> Вообще не логично. 
> Логично сделать вывод, что Будда учил какому-то определенному качеству , и объяснял, что это качество можно найти в ситуации. когда мать заботится о единственном ребенке. Но он не говорил о том, что все подряд качества, которые проявляет заботящаяся мать и все подряд формы, которые принимает её забота, и есть то, о чем он говорит.


Если его слова коверкать, то конечно. А если точно воспринимать, то он говорил не о ситуации, а "КАК НАДО". Как - это качество, а не ситуация. Вот как мать, так и ты делай. Так что во имя разрушения логики оппонента не надо коверкать смысл сказанного. 

Так же было бы логично "определенное качество" не характеризовать словом, обозначающим неопределенность "какое-то", а то сразу логика рушится. Лучше назовите это качество, согласно которому буддист должен ко всем живым существам относится так же, как мать к своему единственному ребенку.

----------


## ullu

> Если его слова коверкать, то конечно. А если точно воспринимать, то он говорил не о ситуации, а "КАК НАДО". Как - это качество, а не ситуация. Вот как мать, так и ты делай. Так что во имя разрушения логики оппонента не надо коверкать смысл сказанного.


И я говорю делай как мать. Заботится по настоящему, а не глупо - так, что бы это выглядело как надо, а не так как на само деле надо.

----------


## ullu

> Конечно предлагаю. Я всегда предлагал быть с людьми честными, а не снисходительно лживыми. Как говорите мне, так говорите и им. Я же говорю Вам, что про "прошлых матерей", что это фантазии, так и им так же говорю.


И я говорю им, что монахам не надо заниматься тем, что  благоустраивать всех щенков на улице, а надо заниматься практикой. Как вам говорю - так и им.

----------


## Pavel

> И я говорю делай как мать. Заботится по настоящему, а не глупо - так, что бы это выглядело как надо, а не так как на само деле надо.


Не надо, чтобы только выглядело, надо по-настоящему, чтобы результативность была. Например подкармливать, но не давать при этом кров, не воспитывать, не снижать агрессивность, а наоборот ее поощрять - не надо, даже если сам факт подкармливания выглядит, как забота.

----------


## Pavel

> И я говорю им, что монахам не надо заниматься тем, что  благоустраивать всех щенков на улице, а надо заниматься практикой. Как вам говорю - так и им.


Так они не знают, кто такие монахи, зачем им об этом говорить. Тем более, что монахам и кормить щенков не надо - больно нелепо сначала собирать подношения, а потом эти подношения скармливать собакам...  :Smilie:  да еще и называть это личной заботой о всех живых существах.

----------


## ullu

> Не надо, чтобы только выглядело, надо по-настоящему, чтобы результативность была. Например подкармливать, но не давать при этом кров, не воспитывать, не снижать агрессивность, а наоборот ее поощрять - не надо, даже если сам факт подкармливания выглядит, как забота.


Почему не надо? Если покормить, то дольше проживет. Даже если прибьют, то хоть от голода не будет мучатся.
По моему лучше помочь, чем можешь, чем вообще ни чем не помочь .

----------


## Буль

Забавно: те, кому не повезло с семейной жизнью доказывают тем, кто счастлив в браке то, что так не бывает...  :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (26.09.2011), Neroli (26.09.2011), Pavel (26.09.2011), Артем Тараненко (26.09.2011), Тао (29.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Так они не знают, кто такие монахи, зачем им об этом говорить. Тем более, что монахам и кормить щенков не надо - больно нелепо сначала собирать подношения, а потом эти подношения скармливать собакам...  да еще и называть это личной заботой о всех живых существах.


Скармливать подношения собакам нелепо, согласна. А поделиться своей едой с голодным животным нормально по моему. А основная забота в том, что монах пытается понять и практиковать дхарму все же.

----------


## Pavel

> Почему не надо?


Не надо, чтобы выглядело. 



> Если покормить, то дольше проживет. Даже если прибьют, то хоть от голода не будет мучатся.
> По моему лучше помочь, чем можешь, чем вообще ни чем не помочь .


Конечно лучше помочь, чем не помогать. А вот что можешь, а чего не можешь - это требует вдумчивого, а главное честного, постижения. Более того, Будда как раз и говорит, что развиваться надо. а не констатировать ограниченность своих "возможностей". А то так можно совсем обессилеть.


> Даже если прибьют, то хоть от голода не будет мучатся.


Вот прямо вижу слова матери. обращенные к своему единственному ребенку.  :Smilie: )) Будда говорит "сердце надо развивать".

----------


## Pavel

> Скармливать подношения собакам нелепо, согласна. А поделиться своей едой с голодным животным нормально по моему.


Тема "своей еды" прокатит в разговоре с обывателем, который ни сном ни духом о винае, запрещающей буддистким монахам какие-либо средства к существованию кроме подношений. А на буддийском форуме такие разговоры уж слишком спорны. Так что лучше рассуждения о своей еде у монахов отставить. 




> А основная забота в том, что монах пытается понять и практиковать дхарму все же.


Это все выдумки, которые не находят подтверждения в поучениях Будды. Если бы Будда говорил, что заботиться о всех живых существах надо именно таким образом, то тогда другое дело. Может быть все-таки есть его такие поучения?

----------


## Pavel

> Забавно: те, кому не повезло с семейной жизнью доказывают тем, кто счастлив в браке то, что так не бывает...


Тут еще забавнее - они доказывают, что везение скоро кончится, будто бы причина в везении, которое живет своей собственной жизнью, и вот оно случайно тебя коснулось...  :Smilie:  Куда только девается понимание причин и следствий у буддистов...

----------

Буль (26.09.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Не надо, чтобы выглядело. 
> Конечно лучше помочь, чем не помогать. А вот что можешь, а чего не можешь - это требует вдумчивого, а главное честного, постижения. Более того, Будда как раз и говорит, что развиваться надо. а не констатировать ограниченность своих "возможностей". А то так можно совсем обессилеть.


Развиваться надо, и я ж не против, я против дурацких ( простите ) идей благоустройства всех щенков в мире и женитьбы монаха на проститутке.



> Вот прямо вижу слова матери. обращенные к своему единственному ребенку. )) .


Есть такая история про мудреца, который пожелал одной семье, что бы сперва умер дед, потом отец, потом сын , а потом внук. Его чуть не побили, тогда он сказал - не понимаю почему вы злитесь, неужели будет лучше, если все произойдет в обратном порядке?

----------


## Ersh

> Это не мое определение и не стоит переходить на личности. Это определение выведено в название сутты о Ниббане:
> Ангуттара Никая IX 34 Ниббанасукха сутта (Счастье Ниббаны), в которой и разъясняется, почему именно счастье и какое именно счастье. Перевод Дмитрия Ивахненко.


На самом деле в Сутре нигде (кроме заголовка) не указано, что это счастье и какое именно счастье. Там сказано  что Освобождение приятно , и о прекращении несчастья. Совершенно очевидно, что в данном треде Счастье Нирваны не обсуждается, а обсуждается мирское семейное счастье, и вводить лишние сущности  в обсуждение - прием столь без надобности же демагогический, сколь и бесплодный.

Совершенно очевидно, что определять Нирвану через "счастье" возможно с большой натяжкой, так как сам Будда говорил о том, что Нирвана находится вне мирских определений.

----------

Буль (26.09.2011), Леонид Ш (26.09.2011), Тао (29.09.2011), Федор Ф (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## Ersh

> Как же не писали, если вот Ваши слова:





> я дал вполне конкретное определение, что я под этим понимаю. Могу повториться: любовь - это чувство, порождающее полный спектр нравственных отношений (уважение, доброжелательность, заботливость, сострадательность, терпимость...); где нет любви, там любое из перечисленных явлений возможно в "сиротском" возникновении (уважение при агрессивном отношении, сострадание при бездействии, доброжелательность без заботливости...), а где есть любовь, там есть полный спектр рассматриваемых основополагающих для нравственности (для принципов построения взаимоотношений с живыми существами) явлений.


Ну вот я же говорю, что Вы думаете о чем-то о своем))) Мне вообще кажется это определение неприемлемым, так как обусловленно таким логически несостоятельным эпитетом, как "сиротское возникновение". 
Непонятно, чем Вам сироты плохи... )))

Изначально я ни о какой любви не писал, это Вы цитируете совсем иную ветку, причем разговор с другим участником

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.09.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Развиваться надо, и я ж не против, я против дурацких ( простите ) идей благоустройства всех щенков в мире и женитьбы монаха на проститутке.


Я тоже против дурацких идей. И вто кормление щенков на улице монахом именно такой идеей считаю. Но при этом я не думаю, что было бы целесообразно рассматривать каждую отдельную идею и проверять. насколько она дурацкая. Достаточно понять, что именно в общем, без рассмотрения списка ситуаций, предлагает делать Будда, как он учит относиться к живым существам. Как мать к своему ребенку. Вы утверждаете, что отношение матери к ребенку основано на неумелых качествах. Значит такое поучение дурацкое.



> Есть такая история про мудреца, который пожелал одной семье, что бы сперва умер дед, потом отец, потом сын , а потом внук. Его чуть не побили, тогда он сказал - не понимаю почему вы злитесь, неужели будет лучше, если все произойдет в обратном порядке?


 Типичный анекдот, построенный на игре слов, где Вы тут увидели мудреца...

----------


## Pavel

> На самом деле в Сутре нигде (кроме заголовка) не указано, что это счастье и какое именно счастье. Там сказано  что Освобождение приятно , и о прекращении несчастья.


Заголовок сутты передает основной смысл сутты.



> Совершенно очевидно, что в данном треде Счастье Нирваны не обсуждается, а обсуждается мирское семейное счастье, и вводить лишние сущности  в обсуждение - прием столь без надобности же демагогический, сколь и бесплодный.


Нигде в суттах я не встречал такое понятие как "мирское семейное счастье". Не припомнюя такого деления на виды счастя в поучениях Будды. Счастье там - для всех счастье, сострадание - для всех сострадание, страдание - для всех страдание, что мирян, что монахов. Суждение о том, что есть некое иное, монашеское счастье или не мирское - досужее суждение, за которым нет ни личных пояснений, ни ссылок на пояснения Будды. А вот рассуждения о приемах ведения разговора на основании какого-то личного видения, о чем же именно идет речь в теме - это действительно демагогический прием.

Я убежден и соответственно утверждаю, что счасть есть лишь одно и не делится на мирское и неведомое, но не мирское. Счастье - это чувство, свойственное любому человеку, что в миру. что в монашестве, что в архатстве.



> Совершенно очевидно, что определять Нирвану через "счастье" возможно с большой натяжкой, так как сам Будда говорил о том, что Нирвана находится вне мирских определений.


Значит совершенно очевидно, что для сутты выбрано неудачное название. Вам виднее, но я лишь хотел проиллюстрировать, что такое определение даю не только я, как Вы почему-то решили.

----------


## Pavel

> Ну вот я же говорю, что Вы думаете о чем-то о своем))) Мне вообще кажется это определение неприемлемым, так как обусловленно таким логически несостоятельным эпитетом, как "сиротское возникновение". 
> Непонятно, чем Вам сироты плохи... )))


 А я говорю, что это Вы думаете о чем-то своем ))). Наконец-то хоть стало ясно, что определение для Вас не приемлемо. 

По поводу "сиротского возникновения" поясню, раз уж введенное понятие Вам сложно далось. Есть комплекс факторов, который в своей совокупности и представляет из себя любовь. Любовь имеет при этом особую важность, т.к. функционирует косплексно и правильно. Есть отдельные факторы, каждый из которых может функционировать, но менее значимо и даже не правильно. Я уже приводил пример с уважением: уважение в любви полно и верно функционирует, а уважение в условиях бузучастности или ненависти функционирует не верно, чем и плохо. Это как автомобиль имеет совершенно иную ценность, чем каждая из деталей или узлов в нем функционирующих. 



> Изначально я ни о какой любви не писал, это Вы цитируете совсем иную ветку, причем разговор с другим участником


Не правда Ваша ))) Я процитировал Ваши слова из поста №196 именно этой ветки, хотя мало ли что Вы веткой зовете...
Вот целиком содержание этого поста:



> Любовь - понятие, которое имеет совершенно разную окраску и значение, а также объекты приложения, я думаю ув. Павел думает о чем-то своем, а мы имеем в виду нечто иное.


Но это все демагогия, кто что изначально или последовательно делал. Вопрос то о другом - о наставлении подражать в отношении к живым существам поведению матери по отношению к ребенку. 

Вы тоже считаете, что такое поведение должно ограничиваться кормлением или еще лучше личной буддийской практикой? Вы тоже считаете, что забота матери основывается на страхах и привязанностях? Вы тоже считаете, что любовь матери не является умелым качеством?

----------


## Ersh

2 Pavel 
Если Вы не встречали обсуждаемый феномен в Сутрах, годно ли в обсуждении использовать Сутры, в которых обсуждаемый феномен не встречается? Ведь в Ниббанасукха Сутре Будда апеллирует к монахам. 
Насчет названия Сутры. В названии Сутры используется слово Сукха - надмирское счастье, рожденное непривязанностью, именно это делает его противоположностью Дукхе :Smilie: 
А мы обсмуждаем все-таки сферу дукхи, где и обретаеся "мирское семейное счастье" :Smilie:

----------

Леонид Ш (26.09.2011)

----------


## Ersh

> Вы тоже считаете, что такое поведение должно ограничиваться кормлением или еще лучше личной буддийской практикой? Вы тоже считаете, что забота матери основывается на страхах и привязанностях? Вы тоже считаете, что любовь матери не является умелым качеством?


Мой исходный пост содержал пассаж о понимании семейного счастья в контексте его преходящести. Это ли не буддийская практика?




> Есть комплекс факторов, который в своей совокупности и представляет из себя любовь. Любовь имеет при этом особую важность, т.к. функционирует косплексно и правильно. Есть отдельные факторы, каждый из которых может функционировать, но менее значимо и даже не правильно. Я уже приводил пример с уважением: уважение в любви полно и верно функционирует, а уважение в условиях бузучастности или ненависти функционирует не верно, чем и плохо. Это как автомобиль имеет совершенно иную ценность, чем каждая из деталей или узлов в нем функционирующих.


Я не соглашусь с утверждением, что уважение в любви полно и верно функционирует, а уважение вне любви функционирует неверно. Также я не соглашусь с Вашим противопоставлением уважению в условиях любви уважению в условииях ненависти. Мне кажется Вы противопоставляете зайцу рога от зайца - несуществующая оппозиция.

----------


## Pavel

> Мой исходный пост содержал пассаж о понимании семейного счастья в контексте его преходящести. Это ли не буддийская практика?.


Не знаю, что такое семейное счастье. Вам виднее. Может буддийская практика и ведет к обнаружению семейного счастья. Я всегда считал и считаю, что счасть оно одно на все случаи жизни и возникает как результат прекращения страдания.



> Я не соглашусь с утверждением, что уважение в любви полно и верно функционирует, а уважение вне любви функционирует неверно. Также я не соглашусь с Вашим противопоставлением уважению в условиях любви уважению в условииях ненависти. Мне кажется Вы противопоставляете зайцу рога от зайца - несуществующая оппозиция.


Несогласие без предложения чего-то взамен - диструктивно. А вот мое противопоставление не только оправдано, но даже принято в военной практике в качестве поучения относиться к врагу с уважением. Таким образом уважения в условиях враждебности - это вполне знакомое состояние, которому учат. И уважению в условиях любви учат, что позволяет уже на этом уровне различать любовь и похоть. Так что зазубренные метафоры с зайцами и рогами как-то не к месту.

----------


## Ersh

> Не знаю, что такое семейное счастье. Вам виднее. Может буддийская практика и ведет к обнаружению семейного счастья. Я всегда считал и считаю, что счасть оно одно на все случаи жизни и возникает как результат прекращения страдания.


Не знаю, заметьте, это Вы предположили, что буддийская практика ведет к обнаружению семейного счастья, не я. Если Вы не знаете, что такое есть семейное счастье, имеет ли смысл участвоваать в его обсуждении?




> Несогласие без предложения чего-то взамен - диструктивно. А вот мое противопоставление не только оправдано, но даже принято в военной практике в качестве поучения относиться к врагу с уважением. Таким образом уважения в условиях враждебности - это вполне знакомое состояние, которому учат. И уважению в условиях любви учат, что позволяет уже на этом уровне различать любовь и похоть. Так что зазубренные метафоры с зайцами и рогами как-то не к месту.


Наверное уважению в условиях враждебности можно научить, а вот уважению в условиях ненависти, о чем Вы писали в исходном посте - нет. В любом случае таким образом Вы сами опровергаете свое утверждение, что истинное уважение возмоно только в условиях любви. оказывается, что может. Иначе это уважение было бы неистинным, то есть не являлось бы самим собой. Так, неистинное утверждение яваляеться ложью. (если Вы позволите мне еще одну заученную метафору),

----------


## Pavel

> Если Вы не знаете, что такое есть семейное счастье, имеет ли смысл участвоваать в его обсуждении?


Вообще-то это как раз наоборот, я обсуждал не семейное счастье, а Вы потом прилепили к этому обсуждению нелепое название о семейном счастье. )))



> Наверное уважению в условиях враждебности можно научить, а вот уважению в условиях ненависти, о чем Вы писали в исходном посте - нет. В любом случае таким образом Вы сами опровергаете свое утверждение, что истинное уважение возмоно только в условиях любви. оказывается, что может. Иначе это уважение было бы неистинным, то есть не являлось бы самим собой. Так, неистинное утверждение яваляеться ложью. (если Вы позволите мне еще одну заученную метафору).


Софистика. Вы просто пытаетесь акцентировать внимание на слове "истинное" не в контексте обсуждения. В данном контексте слово "истинное" употреблялось как желательное, то, к которому следует стремиться.Так вот к уважению в условиях вражды и ненависти стремиться если и стоит, то не так усердно, как к уважению в условиях любви и благожелательности, ибо уважение в комплексе с другими факторами имеет иную значимость.

Я уже пояснял, что любовь - это чувство, которое порождает весь комплекс привлекательных умелых качеств: уважение, доброжелательность, заботливость, терпимость, сострадательность... Поэтому и говорят, если нет уважения, то не может и речи быть о любви. если нет доброжелательности, то не может быть и речи о любви, если нет сострадания, терпимости, заботливости, то не может быть и речи о любви. А так можно то испытывать уважения, ненавидя, то испытывать сострадание, презирая, то проявлять заботу из честолюбия. 

И вот эта самая забота из честолюбия - очень распространенное явление, которое распознается то там, то здесь. И принято считать, что такой заботливости - грош цена. Одни щенков подкармливают демонстративно, сохраняя полное равнодушие к их дальнейшей судьбе, другие заботатяся о содержащихся в клетках экзотических животных без понимания, в какой злой индустрии они играют роль конечного потребителя, создавая спрос, третьи ... Вот почему Будда и вынужден поучать, сравнивая истинную заботу ко всем живым существам с заботой матери о своем ребенке.

Ersh, что лежит в основе материнской заботы о своем ребенке? Эта основа материнской заботы является умелым качеством или нет?

----------


## Pavel

> Заявите  о любви, о которой говорите Вы и говорил Будда: ? - никто на форуме не знает, что это такое(непростительно женщинам, имеющим детей). Но после того, как Вы обЪясните, все согласятся с Вами.


Думаю, что Будда не догадывался, что никто не знает, что такое материнская любовь. Я так же и помыслить не мог, что никто не знает на своем личном опыте, что такое материнская любовь. Ваши матери в курсе, что Вы не знаете, что это такое? Скажите им об этом и посмотрите на их реакцию...
Но речь шла прежде всего не о любви, а о заботе. Я назвал в основе заботы матери о ребенке именно материнскую любовь. Никто пока кроме уллу не назвал в основе этой самой материнской заботы ничего кроме страха, желания обладать и привязанности (жуть какая). Вопрос пока именно к этому и сводится: так что лежит в основе материнской любви? ... ибо если страх и желание владеть, то Будда учил именно такой заботе - основанной на страхе и желании владеть. Это так?

----------


## Pavel

Может быть другой вопрос поможет ответить на предыдущий: что лежит в основе отсутствия у матери желания заботиться о своем единственном ребенке?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Я уж и не знаю, кого Вы возомнили Цонкапой, себя или Пему, но я говорил лишь о суждениях.


Суждений о которых, как вам представляется вы говорите, не существует. Все суждения взаимосвязаны с высказывающим их, в независимости от него их нет, если вы говорите о сждениях Пемы то значит  говорите и о ней, если о моих то обо мне, если о суждениях Цонкапы то о нем, если вы говорите, то высказываете не само сждение, но свое понимание его. Об этом надо помнить. Иначе у вас получается, как у Бумбараша, расстреливающего курьера запомнившего донесение наизусть; "Не в тебя я стреляю брат, но во вредное нашему делу донесение".

----------


## Ersh

> Вообще-то это как раз наоборот, я обсуждал не семейное счастье, а Вы потом прилепили к этому обсуждению нелепое название о семейном счастье. )))


То-есть правильно ли я понимаю, что Вы оффтопили в теме про обсуждение фотографий участников Форума, а когда я выделил тему в отдельную и дал ей некое название, то Вам и это не понравилось? :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Вы не единственный, кто участвует в обсуждении и задает тему.




> Софистика. Вы просто пытаетесь акцентировать внимание на слове "истинное" не в контексте обсуждения. В данном контексте слово "истинное" употреблялось как желательное, то, к которому следует стремиться.Так вот к уважению в условиях вражды и ненависти стремиться если и стоит, то не так усердно, как к уважению в условиях любви и благожелательности, ибо уважение в комплексе с другими факторами имеет иную значимость.


Мне кажется, что лучше употреблять слова в их истинном значении :Smilie: , чтобы не было недоразумений. А стремиться надо к Нирване в контексте Вашего же, одного из предшествующих, поста, иные стремления неистинные, да?




> Я уже пояснял, что любовь - это чувство, которое порождает весь комплекс привлекательных умелых качеств: уважение, доброжелательность, заботливость, терпимость, сострадательность... Поэтому и говорят, если нет уважения, то не может и речи быть о любви. если нет доброжелательности, то не может быть и речи о любви, если нет сострадания, терпимости, заботливости, то не может быть и речи о любви. А так можно то испытывать уважения, ненавидя, то испытывать сострадание, презирая, то проявлять заботу из честолюбия.


Согласен, но можно ли определять что-то, исходя из порождаемых им качеств? Мне кажется, что все указанные Вами качества могут существовать в комплексе и в отсутствии какой-бы то ни было любви, являясь "истинными". Это вообще довольно распространено между людьми. О чем Вам Чунн Генн и писал.




> И вот эта самая забота из честолюбия - очень распространенное явление, которое распознается то там, то здесь. И принято считать, что такой заботливости - грош цена. Одни щенков подкармливают демонстративно, сохраняя полное равнодушие к их дальнейшей судьбе, другие заботатяся о содержащихся в клетках экзотических животных без понимания, в какой злой индустрии они играют роль конечного потребителя, создавая спрос, третьи ... Вот почему Будда и вынужден поучать, сравнивая истинную заботу ко всем живым существам с заботой матери о своем ребенке.


Расскажите это детям, которые полностью лишены заботы. Волей обстоятельств я воввлечен в тематику детей, оставленных без попечения родителей. Так вот, любая забота для них лучше отсутствия заботы. Не стоит судить с видом знатока других людей.




> Ersh, что лежит в основе материнской заботы о своем ребенке? Эта основа материнской заботы является умелым качеством или нет?


Я не знаю, ни разу не был матерью в этой жизни.

----------

Леонид Ш (26.09.2011), Тао (29.09.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Суждений о которых, как вам представляется вы говорите, не существует. Все суждения взаимосвязаны с высказывающим их, в независимости от него их нет, если вы говорите о сждениях Пемы то значит  говорите и о ней, если о моих то обо мне, если о суждениях Цонкапы то о нем, если вы говорите, то высказываете не само сждение, но свое понимание его. Об этом надо помнить.


Хорошо, я запомню, что высказываясь о суждениях Пемы в условиях моего понимания оных, я высказываюсь о суждениях Ваших, Цонкапы и моих в одном лице (о нашем общем суждении  :Smilie:  ). Это придется именно запомнить, потому как понять то, что не имеет смысла, мне не удастся. Теперь мне хоть понятно, почему в Ваших рассуждениях всплыл Цонкапа, о котором я и не думал высказываться. Надо так понимать, что вот эти Ваши слова о ком-то безличностном - это пример суждения о себе высказывающем их, ибо в этом суждении нет ничего о суждении, принадлежащем какой-то иной личности.



> Даже если женщина и слишком непосредственно выражает эмоции, мудрые молча улыбаются, но не брызжут сарказмом.


Вы мудрый, я правильно понял метод личностной оценки, урок которого Вы мне преподали?

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

К вопросу о семейном счастье - относительный вопрос ведь. первая благородная истина говорит нам о страдании - так что быть одному страдание, быть семьянином опять таки страдание.
Все от людей зависит, у Пемы вон дочка, она довольна и счастлива, у меня вон дочки нету, и я тоже доволен и счастлив. Потому что если челвоек умен - то любое событие в его жизни становится полезным уроком, а если глуп - то все становится страданием. т.е. мы имеем два варианта "1.и так хорошо и так тоже", "2.и так плохо и так плохо" 
так что на мой взгляд все очень индивидуально

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.09.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Расскажите это детям, которые полностью лишены заботы. Волей обстоятельств я воввлечен в тематику детей, оставленных без попечения родителей. Так вот, любая забота для них лучше отсутствия заботы. Не стоит судить с видом знатока других людей.


Прямо-таки и не стоит. Ох и повезло же детям, если за ними начал ухаживто тот. кто считает, что делать надо именно то, что тот, кому он делает, считает наилучшим. Я вот волею судьбы ухаживал за алкоголиком. Так вот ему стакан любого пойла был лучше его отсутствия. Почему и говорю - демагогия.
Ладно, коли Вам истоки материнской заботы не ведомы, то и обсуждать особо нечего. Что касается истоков обсуждения, то это была реакция на заявление о том, что стоило бы сжечь все фотографии предков (матерей в том числе), и правильно относиться к своей дочери просто как к живому существу. А вот "семейное счастье" в этом контексте - это офф-топик. Но я так понимаю. что поперетирать в тысячный раз о бренности любого счастья - дело более привычной, а главное безопасное, тут в просак сложно попасть, типа "не был, не состоял. а потому ничего про это не знаю". То ли дело о Ниббане - все все знают, хоть нигде и не были и не видели.  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Ersh

Ну, если нечего обсуждать, то я тему закрываю.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.09.2011)

----------

